Ask HN: Ever been to shmoocon? Whats it like? - a_lifters_life
======
royfire
A bunch of hackers (and some Feds) all hanging out at a hotel in downtown DC.
Oh yea, there are some talks you can attend as well :) Shmoocon, like DerbyCon
and other _small_ conferences, are in my opinion, better than DEFCON and
BlackHat.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Any recommendations on talks to attend?

